# Babies at 11 and 5 day old



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi there all
As promised pics of my first & second litters at just 11 & 5 days old. The older ones will be up for grabs in around 2/3 weeks, but unsure of what sex they are.


greemouse AKA Barry


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Cute. Those doves look very healthy. Where are you located?


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

GORGEOUS little mice u have


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

jadeguppy said:


> Cute. Those doves look very healthy. Where are you located?


south west uk  
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Cute little chubbers!


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Very cute mice


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, squodgy little chubby lumps!


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Hurray for the South West viewtopic.php?f=22&t=8673#Wonderful podgy babies Barry lol - congrats. Ummm whereabouts in the South West are you? I am in NE Cornwall (near Launceston) - Vicki


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Victoria said:


> Hurray for the South West viewtopic.php?f=22&t=8673#Wonderful podgy babies Barry lol - congrats. Ummm whereabouts in the South West are you? I am in NE Cornwall (near Launceston) - Vicki


Somerset  
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Right here goes!! This was my first time in sexing mice, so it may vary a bit  The older babies are being separated this weekend and the other the weekend after.
Ones born on *14.9.11*
Males
3 self greys
1 broken grey/white 
1 dark brown with lighter belly
Females
1 grey
1 tan satin
1 grey with white whippy bits
1 self brown
Born *18.9.11*
Males
4 self brown (one being quite small)
1 self ginger
3 self grey
Females
1 self brown
3 self grey
Most are for sale and available soon(1 to 2 weeks).
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------

